# [SOLVED] Kein Update von thin-provisioning-tool möglich

## Jefferson

Beim Systemupdate komme ich beim "thin-provisioning-tool"-Update nicht weiter.

Ich bekomme die folgende Fehlermeldung:

```

>>> Running pre-merge checks for sys-block/thin-provisioning-tools-0.2.1

 * ERROR: sys-block/thin-provisioning-tools-0.2.1::gentoo failed (pretend phase):

 *   Need gcc 4.7 or later to build, current version is 4.6.3

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *                              ebuild.sh, line  93:  Called pkg_pretend

 *   thin-provisioning-tools-0.2.1.ebuild, line  26:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              die "Need gcc 4.7 or later to build, current version is `gcc-fullversion`"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-block/thin-provisioning-tools-0.2.1::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-block/thin-provisioning-tools-0.2.1::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/sys-block:thin-provisioning-tools-0.2.1:20130915-124618.log'.

 * For convenience, a symlink to the build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-block/thin-provisioning-tools-0.2.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-block/thin-provisioning-tools-0.2.1/temp/die.env'.

 * Working directory: '/usr/lib64/portage/pym'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-block/thin-provisioning-tools-0.2.1/work/thin-provisioning-tools-0.2.1'

```

Das Paket blockiert, da offenbar die installierte gcc Version nicht passt, was aber nicht der Fall ist.

```

*  sys-devel/gcc

      Latest version available: 4.7.3

      Latest version installed: 4.7.3

      Size of files: 81,022 kB

      Homepage:      http://gcc.gnu.org/

      Description:   The GNU Compiler Collection

      License:       GPL-3+ LGPL-3+ || ( GPL-3+ libgcc libstdc++ gcc-runtime-library-exception-3.1 ) FDL-1.3+

```

Kennt einer das Problem oder eine Lösung? Google hat mich hier nicht weitergebracht. Ich finde zwar die gleiche Fehlermeldung aber keine Lösung des Problems.Last edited by Jefferson on Mon Sep 16, 2013 6:37 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## py-ro

Was sagt den 

```
gcc-config -l
```

 :Question: 

----------

## Jefferson

```

 gcc-config -l

 [1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.6.3 *

 [2] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.7.3

```

Das wäre dann die Antwort, warum es NICHT geht.

Wenn du mir jetzt noch einen Tip geben kannst wie man es umstellt, dann wäre ich echt dankbar

----------

## Christian99

mit "gcc-config <profil name oder nummer>" in deinem fall "gcc-config 2"

----------

## Jefferson

Vielen Dank an euch beide (Christian99 und py-ro).

Jetzt geht es und ich habe wieder etwas dazugelernt.   :Very Happy: 

----------

